# Great Pyrenees/English Shepard mix puppies



## petaddict (Apr 10, 2009)

I saw an ad on Craigslist today for free Pyr/English Shep. mix puppies. Anyone ever have an English Shepard around their goats and/or chickens?

That darned Craigslist always finds ways to tempt me. A friend told me to stop looking at it. Hmmmm, now there's a thought.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I wouldn't get one of those. It won't know whether to protect or herd. Schizophrenic breeding.:shrug:


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I agree. One is a guard breed, the other is a herding breed. That would cause trouble, IMO.


----------



## petaddict (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks. That's what I was wondering about. I Googled English Shepard and saw they were herding dogs but thought I'd check and see what others thought.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

I had a litter of pups that were airedale and aussie airedale historically used for guarding nope I thought I had one pup that would be OK he kept getting into goat pen when he was about 3 months catch him trying to heel he went bye bye.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

bi polar dogs from cross breeding two OPPOSIT work types is never a good idea,


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Poor pups would have "identity" crisis issues! Lol


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

They are probably lovely pups. . .might be a nice companion farm dog, but I agree - NOT a LGD.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I suspect it goes wrong more often than it goes right, but I have one of those. He's awesome!


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

Let me know if you see a Basset Hound/Greyhound mix.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

How about a pyrenees/pit mix?


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

NO NO NO deffinatly NOT a GP/Pit, again thats just asking for trouble, if you HAVE to mix an LGD breed, mix it with ANOTHER LGD breed, other wise be ready for heartach, Pit Bulls are NOT an LGD,


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

So I have heard that pyr/anatolian shep is not a good mix and both are lgd but they guard differently.
At first the lady thought it was pyr/rott mix puppies, but then she told me pit...I'm like ummm thats ok. I have a full pit at home (thanks to my oDD=my oldest dumb Daughter) he is about as friendly as a dog can be and about as dumb. But smart enough to stay away from my goats. He isnt around them anyways just when he escaped from the dog yard. Anyways myself will still be on the lookout for a good LGD, maybe someday I might be able to get one.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

In the neighborhood I grew up in in Austin, there was a Basset / German Shepherd cross. Looked like the Shepherd side until he stood up.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

wintrrwolf said:


> So I have heard that pyr/anatolian shep is not a good mix and both are lgd but they guard differently.


I have an awesome Pyr/Anatolian, Troy. He is no longer young, but if I could find another like him, I'd buy in a heartbeat.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

One of our dogs is 3/4 Anat & a quarter Pyr from LOC here He's the greatest NEVER any issues with him, born & raised with goats.
He doesnst chase the babies unlike his full buddy did as a pup.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

i have had 3 pure GP's one GP/anatolian mix, and one Komodor, all three worked differintly in some ways but not in any real major differint way, i would get a GP/Anatolian mix again with out any undue worrys, its a good mix, GP's wonder a little more and Anatolians stay closer more but thats about it, i dont think i would get a Komodor again, at least not unless i already had one of the others, i just wasnt real impressed with the Komodor, that and the male a friend of mine had ended up causeing more trouble than he was worth, my female was more of a tag along rather than an independent protector,


----------



## grandmajo (Mar 25, 2008)

I have an English Shepherd, and she is awesome with the goats. She lays with them and watches over them like they're her kids. She loves to lick the babies, both the goat ones and human ones, lol. Of course, she was taught early on that they are mine, so I think that because of that she feels that it's her duty to protect them.


----------



## beoircaile (May 2, 2006)

I have a friend with a Great Pyr/ES cross; sweet dog but not overly bright. Good family dog for her.


----------



## libbypayne8 (Sep 17, 2008)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> In the neighborhood I grew up in in Austin, there was a Basset / German Shepherd cross. Looked like the Shepherd side until he stood up.


Shepherds also sometimes have a dwarf gene that gives them full size bodies and very short legs. They are funny looking but can be great dogs. 
As far as a GP/ES goes, I would prolly pass. Unless you just want it as a pet.


----------

